# Ford 4610 remote hydraulics



## brntslade (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

I just purchased the dual remote hydraulics kit for my 4610. It did not come with any kind of instructions, and has me somewhat confused. I have bolted on the selector valve, which has one output (pressure) port. This will go to the pressure port on the control valve. I need to know where to connect my tank (return) and power beyond lines to the tractor. Does anyone have pictures of a similar setup? I have ordered a service manual, for the tractor, but would like to get this problem solved where I can use my tractor.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I obtained the following question from RodInNS:

"What exactly did you buy? Pictures/part numbers/ etc would help.
4610's generally had provision for the closed center remotes and that system is not compatiable with the older open center system unless you strip off the closed center parts and install the open center stuff.
It's hard to give you much of an answer without knowing what you have and going through half a dozen scenarios..."


----------



## brntslade (Jun 4, 2012)

I purchased the remote hydraulic valve kit from Yesterdays Tractor (p/n: B91468). Following is the link to that page: http://www.ytmag.com/B91468_19032.htm
I am installing it on my 1983 Ford 4610.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Reply from RodInNS:
Basically.... you need to remove whatever accessory/blank plate or valve that is presently on the tractor's lift cover and replace it with the ASC/Selector valve supplied in the kit. You then mount the spool valves where you want them. The inlet hose for the spool valve block is plumbed to the ASC valve port (it only has one port). The return from the spool valve then needs to be routed to sump one way or another. Most commonly that is done by installing a 'Tee' in place of the fill plug in the rear axle housing and the side of the tee gets the return and the top gets the fill plug. 
I think that plug is a BSP thread although I could be wrong about that. Regardless, find the right thread and buy the appropriate tee.
That should take care of it provided this is a plain jane tractor without the second hydraulic pump. In that case, this kit WILL NOT work.
Rod


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Additional comment from RodInNS:

"Why do you need power beyond? You do realize that the ASC valve is a selector valve that directs oil to either the three point hitch or the remote spool valve. It also has a blend function that will send oil in the path of least resistance IIRC.
It's not the most user friendly setup if you're using both on a regular basis....
You could easily tee the ASC valve outlet if you want to supply another remote spool if that's what you require."

Rod


----------



## brntslade (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am going to try hooking it up, as soon as I get back home (working overseas). I was not sure about the power beyond, but the remote spool valve has the available port. I thought that all I needed was the tank return, but wanted to make sure. The kit did not come with any plugs, for unused ports on the remote valve. Looks like I will be making a parts run. Can I get by without using the selector valve? Could I tap into the existing plate for my supply? I would like to be able to use both the three point hitch and remote at the same time. Would I have enough flow and pressure off of the pump to run both, at the same time?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Reply from RodInNS:
"Do you need the ASC valve? That depends on what plate you have on the tractor right now. If it's one of the various diverter/power beyond type plates... then NO. You don't need the ASC valve. If you only have the cap plate on top of the lift cover then yes... you need the ASC valve or one of the diverter plates.
As far as running both the remotes and three point at the same time.... the only way you can truly operate both simultaneously is with the dual pump CCLS hydraulic system that was fitted to higher end models of that tractor. If you have a single pump system (no engine pump) then the system will only operate one function at a time... and the three point normally takes priority in that system. Again... priority depends on which diverter plate is used. 
This just means that you can only operate one function at once. You don't need to be switching back and forth between three point and remotes. With the ASC valve you need to switch back and forth.
It would not really matter how much flow you had in this system... it would still not operate both simultaneously. That is a factor dictated by valving and general plumbing rather than flow. Pressure itself in a hydraulic system is simply a product of the oil's resistance to flow. No resistance; no pressure...."

Rod


----------

